# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Go Inside Female Sorcerer Training Process and Take Your Dreams to a New Level - Fast Pitch Press (p

## Dream Guide Team

*Go Inside Female Sorcerer Training Process and Take Your Dreams to a New Level**Fast Pitch Press (press release)**...* include: mastering conscious dreaming, *lucid dreaming*, dream practices, spiritual adventure, healing, facing spiritual, physical and emotional blocks, *...***

----------

